#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Befund Langzeit-EKG übersetzen >

## Schlitzohr

Ich habe aufgrund von Symptomen, die auf einen leichten Schlaganfall hinweisen umfangreiche Untersuchungen hinter mir.
Der Befund des LZ-EKG´s lautet: SR, min. HF52/min., max. HF 121/min., zahlreiche Artefakte, VES, keine höhergradigen HRST. Dabei irritiert mich der Ausdruck "zahlreiche Artefakte". Für eine Erklärung wäre ich dankbar.

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
hier eine Übersetzung, wenn weitere Fragen bestehen gerne nachhaken: 
Sinusrhythmus (normaler Herzrhythmus), Herzfrequenz zwischen minimal 52/min und maximal 121/min (normal). ahlreiche Artefakte. ventrikuläre Extrasystolen (Extraschläge, haben wir alle in einem gewissen Maß), keine höhergradigen Herzrhythmusstörungen. 
Artefakte enstehen zum Beispiel durch Bewegung der Brustmuskulatur oder ähnliches. Das Gerät zeichnet elektrische Potentiale auf die auch bei Muskelkontraktionen enstehen. Ein Artefakt kommt also nicht vom Herzen, also kein Grund zur Sorge.

----------


## Schlitzohr

Hallo teeem, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle und zudem beruhigende Antwort. 
Gruß
Schlitzohr

----------

